# how to care for a Empusa mantid



## Colorcham427 (Nov 13, 2009)

is this species easy to rear? i have fruitflies, and dubia roaches all different sizes.

i am looking to get some of these, and am curious if this is a hardy species? do they get big? can u handle them once they're adults? how long do they live for? what should i provide them to live in?

thanks in advance,

~ Brian


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 13, 2009)

Did I not answer all of your questions in the PM?


----------



## Colorcham427 (Nov 14, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Did I not answer all of your questions in the PM?


yea lol my bad dude, im pretty positive i made this thread prior to hearing back from you. for all, i have had info. sent to me, and thanks for sending me the info bro.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 15, 2009)

Can u repeat it here? Or is it a secret?   :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 18, 2009)

I keep them a lot like my violins. Hot and dry. They like a basking spot of about 114F and the general temperature being 85-95. (This is easy to achieve. All that is needed is a 60watt lightbulb right next to their cage). Feed only flies/moths/butterflies. They are more prone to eat each other than violins, but only when food runs low. They hate being misted, although I do it once a week. When I mist them, they run around like their butts are on fire. :lol: They grow at a normal rate when young, but really speed up as they get older. Mine were sub-adult for 10 days! :blink: They lay LOTS of ooths, but with a 15 nymph max hatch rate. They usually hatch in the 7-10 range. Just like violins, they can not climb smooth plastic and glass. I use screen cages (from livemonarch.com), and plastic cages with sanded sides.

Oh, they are very pretty as adults. :wub:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Andrew! You not to shabby yourself!


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 19, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Thanks Andrew! You not to shabby yourself!


lol


----------



## Kruszakus (Nov 19, 2009)

You realise that your advice is missing a critical component, which is the diapause?


----------



## bassist (Nov 19, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> You realise that your advice is missing a critical component, which is the diapause?


His mantids grew too fast so he was unable to put them through a diapause.


----------



## Kruszakus (Nov 19, 2009)

bassist said:


> His mantids grew too fast so he was unable to put them through a diapause.


Regardless, it's not something that should be ommitted.


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 19, 2009)

I was just posting how I cared for them.


----------

